# القناعــــــــــة والاكتفــــــــــاء!!



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2011)

*القناعة والاكتفاء








لا تنقل تخم صاحبك ( تث 19: 14 )

كان التخم يُحدد قديماً بوضع حجر في الأرض ليفصل بين حقل وحقل. فكانت هذه هي الحدود التي تفصل ممتلكات واحد عن صاحبه، إلا أنه كان من السهل أن يقوم شخص غير أمين بتحريك هذا الحجر سراً ليزيد مساحة أرضه على حساب جاره. والله الذي يرى كل شيء، يحذر شعبه من أن يتعدّى أحدهم على نصيب الآخر. فهو يريد أن يضمن لكل فرد من شعبه الميراث الذي قسمه له في الأرض.

ما هو الدرس الروحي الذي نتعلمه من هذه الوصية الصغيرة؟

أولاً: يحذرنا الرب من الطمع وعدم الاكتفاء. والطمّاع يستخدم أساليب الخداع والغش ليحقق رغبته. إنه لا يكتفي بما قسمه له الله، بل يسعى بكل وسيلة للحصول على ثروة أكثر أو مركز أفضل في العالم، وفي سبيل تحقيق هذا لا يتورع في استخدام أي أسلوب.

إن الطمع هو نوع من التحدي المباشر لسلطان الله وحكمته. فلقد قسم الله لكل واحد من أولاده قدراً من الخير الزمني والإمكانيات المادية. لكن ماذا نقول عن شخص (مؤمن؟؟) يتعدى على ممتلكات قريبه؟ أو ينازع على ميراث أخيه؟ أو يجور على حقوق أرملة؟ أو أيتام؟ لكي يكثر ثروته ويوسّع مشروعاته. إنه ينقل تخم صاحبه ناسياً أن بركة الرب تغني ولا يزيد معها تعب.

والآن لنستمع لتحذير المسيح «انظروا وتحفظوا من الطمع» ( لو 12: 15 )، ولنتمسك بالوعد الإلهي «كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لأنه قال
 لا أهملك ولا أتركك» ( عب 13: 5 ).

ثانياً: يمكننا أن نرى في هذه الوصية الصغيرة تطبيقاً آخر. ففي مجال المواهب الروحية والخدمة، تعلمنا كلمة الله أن الله قَسَم لكل مؤمن قدراً من الخدمة الروحية والموهبة اللازمة لها ( رو 12: 3 ). والمؤمن الروحي يتدرب على معرفة إرادة الله الصالحة له في هذا المجال. وعندما يقوم بالخدمة التي يكلفه بها الرب بأمانة، فهو يمجد الرب ويكون نافعاً لشعبه. لكن الجسد يتحرك حتى في أقدس الأمور وأسماها. فأحياناً ينسب شخص لنفسه خدمة آخر، أو يدّعي لنفسه إنجازات شخص آخر.

 ولا يدري أنه بذلك ينقل تخم صاحبه راغباً أن يضم لنفسه ما لم يقسمه الرب له، وطامعاً في شهرة أو صيت ذائع. ليُعطنا الرب الأمانة في كل دقائق وتفاصيل الحياة.


**منقول*
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## soso a (6 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------

